# Shoveling snow off the roof: a Canadian thing



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

RtC, ah, the joys of snow shoveling. I have had to go out twice on my roof to shovel off the meter deep snow. Your picture of the front of your driveway looks similar to my house. At least we got some rain this winter every few weeks to keep the snow down a bit. Two winters ago, we received over 21 feet of snow in St.John's, and I was able to hide (if I was so inclined) a school bus in my driveway with the two snowbanks that I piled up by the end of the winter. People were actually coming by my house to take pictures of my driveway, since I did it all by hand (no snowblower) and the picture was in the local paper. Of course, having two Canadian flags at the peak of each mound made it a tourist spot.


----------



## buck (Jan 10, 2003)

I've spent some time in Levis qc ove rthe past few winters and i was always amused by the tents people had over their driveways. it reminded me of the scene in ET when elloits house was qurantined. Living in Toronto i can't say i envy you guys


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## buck (Jan 10, 2003)

i remember in 1997 i was in ste anns des monts in june it was snowing. that same month in bonavista nfld it was also snowing, I love the east coast but don't think i could handle the weather


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

RtC, two winters ago, I could climb out my second floor window and slide down the drift that had built up along one side of the house. This winter, the drift is only half this size, so it would require a jump.

I am from New York City, and I came to St.John's after spending five years in the state of Georgia............where I saw a total of 4 1/2 that entire time!!!!!!!! I am NOT a winter person.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Whoa... that is a lot of snow... Well I guess it is a Candian thing... except in Lotus Land... Vive le Canada!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

chealion, my wife is from Calgary and she said that what we have had the past week (sunny and cold, with a quick "warm spell" and then back to sunny and cold) is typical for Calgary.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Ahh. Its 10:20 PM and according to WeatherPop Advance its +6 celcius here in Burnaby. And this isnt even the warmest area. Not that I dont like the snow, but I love the sun.

 

--PB


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Congrats on moving to Burnaby, Posterboy! It was about fourteen degrees here today, on the Rock.

My buddy Crispy the Roofer and I were up on one of my roofs doing a few spring repairs....and we both had to doff our coats because it was so darned warm. Very sunny too. Not a hint of snow. Especially in our fourteen (plus) degree weather!

Sorry for all of you who are living in the ROC (Rest of Canada)

Don't like cold weather? Then drop by. Lotusland is waiting. Judging by the numbers, most of you will figure it out eventually ....and move here. The vast majority of our new "immigrants" are from the frozen East, after all.

What are you waiting for? Do you really LIKE severe weather? If so...why?

Drop by and check out our "mediterranean climate". 

It will make you a believer...trust me!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macnutt, I thought that Newfoundland was "The Rock"? Actually, I see by your posting that you said you were "the Rock" with the "t" in "the" rather than a "T" in "The". 

RtC, I hear that Quebec and Newfoundland and Labrador are in border discussions (once again). There is word that Quebec is willing to trade the Gaspe for drilling rights to the Gulf of St.Lawrence. Welcome to "THE Rock".


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Dr. G - That would be about right... All thanks to that Chinook and well it can change in about 5 minutes here, so guessing err I mean predicting the weather is tedious.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

RTC and Dr.G, I'd warn you about falling off the roof, but I guess if the snow is that high you don't have to worry about falling off the roof. You'd just fall into a snowbank. I think I've heard of a couple of people shoveling snow of the roof, falling, and landing in the hospital.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

RtC, our premier was set to sign another Churchill Falls agreement with Quebec until various member of Newfoundland Hydro resigned from the board of directors, saying that Premier Grimes was selling us "down the river" once again, in much the same way as Joey Smallwood did back in the late 60s. Actually, Quebec wants the offshore drilling rights to an area that has traditionally been part of our province, and many now fear that the federal government will merely step in and hand over a new boundary. Nova Scotia tried to do the same thing, but a court ruled in our favor.

Kosh, the fall this winter would be about 2 meters. Two winters ago, it would have meant falling up about 25cm. The jet stream that has brought us so much cold but sunny weather has kept the "snow bombs" (as they are called, since the blast St.John's with 30cm+ blown around by hurricane force winds) just north of us. Pray for an early spring.


----------

